# How old is your oldest cigar?



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

Just curious to how long some of you have been resting a certain cigar or box of cigars.Would be interested to hear why, do they have sentimental value, saving them for a special occasion or just aging them until they reach there potential.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Right now, I have a few sticks that are 16-17 years old


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

I have one from 99 and a couple from 01


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

15 yo- just picked it up recently from a very generous botl. I plan on saving it for a little while and smoking it when the time and place feel right.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Only about 6-months, I am a noob after all.


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

A little over 18 months on a few I just bought here on Puff.

I've started a couple boxes in the humidor to be dedicated to aging, and I'm slowly filling them up with pairs of good sticks. We'll see where I'm at in a decade or two.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

I have some that are said to be 7-8 years, but I wasn't the one that aged them so am unsure. I do trust where they came from so I feel it is accurate.


----------



## GA Gator (Nov 3, 2013)

I bought 2 boxes of cigars when each of my children were born, one box I gave to the Dr. The other I opened and smoked a few with friends and family then saved for special occasions, when they turned one, baptism, etc...... They are now 7&8 and I have one R&J Churchill and Monte #2 left. I had one of the Churchills a year or so, it was good but had really mellowed.


----------



## FlyersFan (Nov 4, 2013)

My oldest is probably a CC a customer of mine gave me a couple of years ago. Every time I think about smoking it I talk myself out of it and wait for a better occasion. Maybe I'll smoke it on my 10 year anniversary.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

i have a few pre-embargo cigars made in the US with cuban tobacco. not sure of the exact date


----------



## six10 (May 23, 2013)

2002 SLR that I am saving for my retirement in 9 years. It will be exactly 20 yrs old then. I can't wait.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I have a handful that are about 10 years old. They aren't special and their age was more a case of them being ho hum smokes I just never seem to get around to smoking.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

the oldest I have is 17 years old


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

GA Gator said:


> I bought 2 boxes of cigars when each of my children were born, one box I gave to the Dr. The other I opened and smoked a few with friends and family then saved for special occasions, when they turned one, baptism, etc...... They are now 7&8 and I have one R&J Churchill and Monte #2 left. I had one of the Churchills a year or so, *it was good but had really mellowed.*


This is the concern I have with long aging my cigars. I like full bodied, in your face power smokes. I think aging is great for acclimating and taking more ammonia out of the tobacco but past a certain point I think most sticks just get weak (mellow). I have a few that are as old as 2008 and I plan on smoking them this Spring. My experience thus far is of the educational variety because Ive never had a 20+ yr Cuban. But Im pretty skeptical about some of the reviews Ive seen for cigars this old. Particularly when obscure, non-traditional flavors are cited. It would seem that it then becomes an over exaggeration of the experience because the expecation is so high and what is really translated is more of an allure to the mystique because of its rarity.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Merovius said:


> This is the concern I have with long aging my cigars. I like full bodied, in your face power smokes. I think aging is great for acclimating and taking more ammonia out of the tobacco but* past a certain point I think most sticks just get weak (mellow)*. I have a few that are as old as 2008 and I plan on smoking them this Spring. My experience thus far is of the educational variety because Ive never had a 20+ yr Cuban. But Im pretty skeptical about some of the reviews Ive seen for cigars this old. Particularly when obscure, non-traditional flavors are cited. It would seem that it then becomes an over exaggeration of the experience because the expecation is so high and what is really translated is more of an allure to the mystique because of its rarity.


A friend and I just smoked a pair of Cubans, my last ones from a trip to Spain in '04 which I actually purchased in-flight on the way back home, and I would have to agree that they mellowed to a point of losing their lustre. They were small, say 38x4.5, so that may have had something to do with it. Or, as Merovious points out, there may just be a tipping point beyond which improvement with age then becomes just plain decline, or at least deviation from what they were originally intended to be.

My oldest ones are a pair of nc's which I acquired in Long Boat Key in '95 and still look perfect. It's been so long now, that I don't know when would become the right time to obliterate them. And so they sit.

At about the 6 year mark I have a handful of OpusX , an RP 1992 (which may be next to go), and in glass tubes, a huge Monte Cristo Kilimanjaro, and a Maker's Mark. TCB


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

11 years


----------



## StoutGar (Jul 26, 2013)

I got into the hobby about one year ago and the oldest cigar I have is a Diesel Unlimited with about 9 months on it.


----------



## harned (Jun 11, 2013)

I have a Cohiba XV and an AF chateau that I had bought for weddings and didn't smoke. They are still sitting at the bottom of a humi after about 10 years. I imagine if I dig around a bit I'll find several cigars that have between 3-5 years.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

22+ years old


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a few boxes from 1998/ 99, but 95% of what I have is in the fresh to 5 year range.


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

Scott W. said:


> Right now, I have a few sticks that are 16-17 years old


Ah ha ,I assume your waiting until they turn 18 before you pounce on them you sly devil.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

The invisible man said:


> Ah ha ,I assume your waiting until they turn 18 before you pounce on them you sly devil.


Almost there!


----------



## Redwyvern (Aug 6, 2013)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Only about 6-months, I am a noob after all.


Well, don't feel bad, my oldest sticks are only 6 weeks, and that's only because I don't like them. It's a couple of PDR torpedoes I received in a sampler. Of the cigars I like, 2 weeks is the oldest ones.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

15 years & counting. I am waiting for my soon to be son in law to set a date before they go up in smoke. :madgrin:


----------



## ScarletRed (Oct 12, 2013)

Starting the hobby a year ago.......1 year. However, I did obtain some La Gloria Cubana Serie R cigars that have a yellow tinged cello. Age unknown though.


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

Redwyvern said:


> Well, don't feel bad, my oldest sticks are only 6 weeks, and that's only because I don't like them. It's a couple of PDR torpedoes I received in a sampler. Of the cigars I like, 2 weeks is the oldest ones.


 Give it some time, and you'll have plenty on the back burner.

Right now, it's mostly somewhere between 2 months to 1+ years aging, with the exception of BDog's 5 pk featured in my new avatar under my Puff name. I'm not sure on those, but look well aged.


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

My oldest is one remaining Monte #4 from 1999. I also have a cheap custom banded cigar from 9 years ago that was from Thompson cigars. I have a handful of different CC's from 2005. The majority of my cigars are split pretty evenly from 2009 to current.


----------



## tosis (Aug 14, 2013)

Seeing as I just got back into the hobby I don't have anything older than 2 months in the humidor. Hopefully that will be a different story in a decade.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

nfusion770 said:


> I have a few boxes from 1998/ 99, but 95% of what I have is in the fresh to 5 year range.


I'm in the same boat.


----------



## ck475 (May 25, 2013)

Two cigars from the now defunct Infiesta Cigar factory out of Tampa Fl. from at least 1985-1986. My brother used to get my father a box when he would come up to visit us in MI. Both of them are now deceased. I will never smoke those. The cello is yellow on both and they look to be in good condition given the fact they were left in the box without any humidification ever. I should bring them to my house and put them in my humidor.

CK


----------



## USHOG (Dec 28, 2012)

I think that the oldest cigars I have was from when I got married in 1991. I bought a box of cigars when each of my 3 children where born and I still have a few sticks of each box.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a single pre-embargo cigar left out of 3 purchased about 20 years ago. To be honest it taste horribly bland and didn't have much flavor, but was amazingly smooth for a cigar. 

Although I've been smoking cigars for almost 25 years now I didn't start hoarding and aging them until around 98-99 after the price went up due to taxes. Most of the cigars I'm smoking now have about 10-15 years of ago on them.


----------



## lostonmonday (Aug 19, 2013)

I just picked up some Erte 7 Deadly Sins (rolled in 97'), so those would be my oldest sticks. Everything else is 2 years to 2 months old. I was gifted a handfull that are older, but I can't recall how old themmins' are, I think 03'.


----------



## DanTheSmoker (Nov 24, 2013)

Ryj #2 tubos and monte#4 that are about 3 years old. Picked up on my last trip down south


----------



## willyzhere (Aug 29, 2013)

I have an Oliva Master Blend Robusto from January 2004. So almost 10 years resting comfortably.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

My oldest cigar is an Opus X double corona that's almost 4 years old. The wrapper has darkened considerably, with a few spots of the original shade left near the foot. It used to be that they were that dark when they were in stores about a decade ago...


----------



## Brian1437 (Aug 18, 2013)

In '99 I bought a box each of Hemingways and OpusX. Smoke one every year or two. The Hemingways are fantastic! I really don't care for the OpusX like I did when I first got them, which is surprising cause I usually smoke full strength cigars


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

One or two White Owls made with clear Havana tobacco from yesteryear, and two small 5 packs (one of which is missing one) of Flor de Farrach petite figurados, no doubt of pre-'60's age.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

80+ years. Sumatra wrapper, Havana filler. Light but still smokable.


----------



## Trent0341 (Dec 8, 2010)

Interesting to see some of the smokes out there...

My oldest is a gift from a very generous friend... it's from 1994. I have a fair amount in the 98-02 range.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

bpegler said:


> View attachment 46733
> 
> 
> 80+ years. Sumatra wrapper, Havana filler. Light but still smokable.


I LOVE that name :thumb:


----------



## AndyJCL (Jan 3, 2013)

1991 Davidoff No.1. Last year before they moved their whole production to the Dominican Republic.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

I have two Corona Rancheros (from Corona Cigar Co.) from about 5 or 6 years ago. They pretty much sucked back then. Curious to see what all this time has done for/to them.


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

I recently acquired some Acids from WAAAAY back, the bands are all the same and the printing quality is lower. They all just have drew estate and the phone number printed inside, so I heard they are from 1994-2003.


----------



## Silahtar (Jul 27, 2013)

I have a Hoyo De Monterrey Epicure No.2 Edicion Limitada 2009 from 2009...
Will keep until the tenth year...


----------

